# Link in My Signature?



## wingchun100 (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it okay if a link in my signature directs people to a business, or is that a violation? (Didn't see anything specifically against this in the TOS, but I didn't want to violate!)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 7, 2014)

TOS 2.4


> Regarding Advertisements in your signature:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can list your business.


----------



## wingchun100 (Feb 10, 2014)

Geez don't know how I missed that...thanks.


----------

